# My pride and joy!



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

1995 Hamer USA Special FM (Flame Maple):


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Another Hamer USA:


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I don't know enough about guitars to truly appreciate it; but I know that when you find that "just right" musical instrument, you can have a special bond with it. Mine was with my Getzen "Severinsen" Eterna Bb trumpet (circa 1973):


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

That's cool looking horn, NogDog. And a spectacular photo! 
+1 on the "just right" instrument. Unfortunately, there is one I let go a few years back and am patiently waiting to get another shot at it. You can bet I won't make that mistake twice.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The one I most regret selling:


----------

